# Help! MRC Nordic Deep Vee Turbo



## bluelightracer (Mar 4, 2002)

I have come across a old MRC electric boat. Any idea what it's worth? Keep it? sell it? run it? Everything works, just needs some TLC. I don't want to sell, but I have zero boat experience and would like to know what I have. It has a 540 motor, mech speed control, and will accept two 6-cell packs. Pretty neat!


----------



## boatman (Oct 7, 2004)

sounds like a fun boat to play with 
go run it 
get biggest batterys your pocket can afford
& take a fishin pole if it dies to retrive it 
when it slows down bring it in :dude: 
thats my best advice :wave:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

we also had a two man life raft and paddle also lol


----------

